# Wild discus from December 14th



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I know how it works.....if you don't post for awhile on BCA, then everyone assumes your tank has crashed  Well, no crashes (knock wood), but I have changed things around a bit. After months with live sand, I am back to bare bottom and will NEVER, EVER put anything in the bottom of this tank again. I also was running a 2217 and an XP4. Well, I've put in two sponges and disconnected the XP4. As soon as I have the nerve, I'm going to shut down the 2217 and just go with the sponges. With 17 fish in a 90 gallon, I was cleaning out the filters every two weeks and if I didn't the fish suffered. It's amazing how much crud and crap and mystery stuff fills up the filters.

Okay - onto the fish..........


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the closest shot I've been able to get of the corys "grooming" my favorite little runt heckel.

If I ever catch the crayfish trying to groom the fish, I'll start to get nervous  The cory's also clean and groom the cray as well. S/he seems to really appreciate it. Guess they scratch that spot s/he can't quite reach


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great . Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Fish are looking great . Keep up the good work.


Only half way there, Dave! Plenty more to go..... (thanks, by the way


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Woah!!!! Those look great. My filters plug up every month too. Don't exactly know what all the crap in there is ......mung, bung or my fishes lung. Whatever it is it's disgusting. So with no canister filters in there are you going to up your water changes? BTW Love the orangey one. What kind is that? Post #2 top pic.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummm..you know that John guy you met? There's one of your fish that meets his request...
Hand it over! Post number 5. Fish five. 
Sold!! .lol. This was a for sale thread right? Kidding...
Very nice. Don't take the canister off until your sponges are seeded well and run a couple sponges and alternate the squeezing. Don't squeeze for awhile. 
Also you need 125 gh to have nitrification. So keep buffers incase ph slides with the switch over. 
Your home to monitor this week so that's great.
Did you set up the heckle tank ?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275040,-122.835512


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Ummm..you know that John guy you met? There's one of your fish that meets his request...
> Hand it over! Post number 5. Fish five.
> Sold!! .lol. This was a for sale thread right? Kidding...
> Very nice. Don't take the canister off until your sponges are seeded well and run a couple sponges and alternate the squeezing. Don't squeeze for awhile.
> ...


The John guy who got the rest of the heckels? Tell him I'll consider trading the spotted for the six heckels. And a penguin. No penguin, no deal 
See all that empty space in the tank? Don't you think I should fill it with more fish??? Like, maybe big, round plate-sized yellow flat fish that sound oddly like IGUANA 
EEEEEEWWWWWW - you're suppose to SQUEEZE those sponges? You never told me THAT.....  EEEw, eeeew, eeeeewwwww. I've never seen you squeeze a sponge. I think you're just making it up to gross me out.
Did you type the next line on your iPhone? "Also you need jibber jabber to have blah blah. So keep whatsits in case pH slides with the switch over". Too high tech, April! Yup, been home doing my best Jabba the Hut impersonation all week. Can't set up the heckel tank because I'm too much of a sap to move the kribs and the fry out of the Osaka! I've got to bring you my goldfish and a few strays so the kribs can have the 22 gallon long. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Woah!!!! Those look great. My filters plug up every month too. Don't exactly know what all the crap in there is ......mung, bung or my fishes lung. Whatever it is it's disgusting. So with no canister filters in there are you going to up your water changes? BTW Love the orangey one. What kind is that? Post #2 top pic.


If I up my water changes, I won't EVER leave my apartment nor will I ever be able to shower again  !!!! Since I've been seeding the sponges, I've been very good with doing 50-70% a day and plan on keeping that up. Every time I try to slack off and do water changes every other day, it just never works for me. I'm okay for about 3 or 4 weeks, then the fish start to look stressed. 
The one on the left is the only domestic in the tank. It's a female red cover throwback. She is the only one that survived the "plague" that wiped out my entire domestic tank last year. She's a pretty tough fish and one of my favorites.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummm..keep showering...lol.
And I don't have any iguanas...
That hits the nail on the head...start slacking..thinking its all going along fine...till one unfine day..all goes downhill. Seen it over and over...even with myself.when did my old giant go down in health? When I did the big tank and not enough aeration and too much bioload. Slacking....

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275157,-122.835575


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

My Goodness what a pic frenzy! When you get the camera out, you don't mess around! 

Beautiful fish. There's definitely something special with discus. Too bad that they require such high maintenance. Too bad for me, that is.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> My Goodness what a pic frenzy! When you get the camera out, you don't mess around!
> 
> Beautiful fish. There's definitely something special with discus. Too bad that they require such high maintenance. Too bad for me, that is.


Your kids are almost old enough to do water changes :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Your kids are almost old enough to do water changes :bigsmile:


Yes, well, count on that! 

If I were a discus I wouldn't want to move into my tank based on this assumption.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Love all the wilds - they're real beauties, Shelley !


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Here she goes with her wild thing again


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Love all the wilds - they're real beauties, Shelley !


Thanks, Paul (I almost called you Emile!!). I really do enjoy them. When they are happy, they flash colors that I've never seen anywhere else. Blues and greens that just blow me away. That's why I try to keep them happy 



MELLO said:


> Here she goes with her wild thing again


Oh, you're coming over to the wild side sooner or later, buddy!!!! You know you want to  I'm going to sit back and wait for updates shots of yours now.....HINT, HINT :bigsmile:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Some great looking wilds you got there! Still have to see your 'extended family' in person one day! Liking the picture with your little white cray posing for a shot.Surprised he/she hasnt been picked off by one of your wilds?Heckels still are one my favorites if i had to pick.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL Shelley,
I can understand your almost calling me emile. Some folks on aquariacentral are still calling me that, after I changed my username to discuspaul on that forum about 2 months ago !
I'm now discuspaul on all 6 forums that I belong to, and I think they're beginning to know who I am, but I don't know (chuckle) if that's good or bad !



-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Paul (I almost called you Emile!!). I really do enjoy them. When they are happy, they flash colors that I've never seen anywhere else. Blues and greens that just blow me away. That's why I try to keep them happy
> 
> Oh, you're coming over to the wild side sooner or later, buddy!!!! You know you want to  I'm going to sit back and wait for updates shots of yours now.....HINT, HINT :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear 'ya - I actually kind of enjoyed the anonymity when I changed from Embersmom (only downside was a lot of people thought Em had died and that's why I changed my name , but she's still alive and well!)



discuspaul said:


> LOL Shelley,
> I can understand your almost calling me emile. Some folks on aquariacentral are still calling me that, after I changed my username to discuspaul on that forum about 2 months ago !
> I'm now discuspaul on all 6 forums that I belong to, and I think they're beginning to know who I am, but I don't know (chuckle) if that's good or bad !


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I changed my name also. I changed from April to,,,April. Accent on different syllable?
Lol
I still think of you as Emile also Paul.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235400,-123.185418


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April instead of April? I didn't realize you pronounce it that way now. Thanks for not correcting me in the store the other day; I would have been SO embarrased 

I was in Safeway one day and was introduced to a friend of a friend. She said her name was Ha-Oh-Ah-Nee (pronounced Ha - as in a reply to a good joke; Oh - as in "Oh crap, I got caught"; Ah - what the doctor tells you to say when he's got a chunk of wood flattened against your tongue; and Nee = knee). I said: "Wow, what an exotic name. You must have been born in Hawaii or something. How do you spell it?"

Wait for it............

J o a n n e

She was VERY indignant when I told her that her name is actually pronounced Joanne.

J - ha, like jalapeno
O - soft o
A - soft a
NNE - soft n, hard e


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April said:


> Yeah I changed my name also. I changed from April to,,,April. Accent on different syllable?
> Lol
> I still think of you as Emile also Paul.
> 
> ...


Hey April - OK, what's the emphasis on ? And how is it pronounced ?
Wouldn't want to get it wrong, you know.... Enlighten me.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Suit yourself .ive been called ape. April showers, April may June , avril, whatever, just don't wanna be April fool lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April said:


> Lol. Suit yourself .ive been called ape. April showers, April may June , avril, whatever, just don't wanna be April fool lol


wow - I love it - but you're no april fool, that's for sure !


----------

